# Help identify this one.



## biker (Dec 3, 2020)

Help identify this one.


----------



## bloo (Dec 3, 2020)

Columbia Playboy/Playbike?


----------



## Gordon (Dec 4, 2020)

I agree with bloo. I had a fellow bring me 2 of these to restore. I don't know if the kids that had them were extremely rough or what, but both frames were broken at the headtube.


----------



## biker (Dec 4, 2020)

Thanks bloo and Gordon! Probably not worth too much looks like.


----------



## ozzynut2 (Dec 18, 2020)

What does the down tube decals say? IF it is a Playboy very rare. A few have popped up but it was a one year or two year only bike name. They got sued by Playboy and was changed to Playbike.


----------



## Mr. Monkeyarms (Dec 18, 2020)

Yep, one year only as far as I know. I have the first year Playbike "88". Unfortunately, I don't recall what year that was. Been a while since I found this and did some research....







For some reason I seem to have 1967 for this one. May or may not be accurate.


----------

